# West End Military



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Anybody here know anything about west end military watches.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

I know loads on ebay mainly for sale from India and from what I can see mostly re dialled or non original


----------



## RayLever (Mar 22, 2016)

Clockwize is amazing watch store, where you easily collect military watch .


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear mardibum, I am planning to write a forum article on West End Watch Company in the near future which I shall place in the Watch Discussion section. I am taking a temporary break from writing long and detailed articles for health reasons, but am still managing topics that require less text and note-taking by hand. So, watch this space ...


----------

